# Can you help me identify my Kohler engine?



## Kevin Bedard (May 10, 2018)

Older Kohler 15 horsepower engine from a Yard Machines tractor. Model sticker has been torn off, so I cannot identify the model number. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Distinguishing characteristics:
- cowl is metal, not plastic
- no voltage regulator
- single AC output wire coming from the stator (and DC output wire)
- manual choke (cable not pictured)
- remote oil filter, although this might be after-market
- no after-fire solenoid on the carburetor


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

That looks a lot like the Kohler on my Cub 1315, That Oil filter does look like an add on. The block is not painted so maybe it had a new short block at some point and the owner said "I aint gonna blow this one up" so he rigs an oil filter on it?
It is dark now so I have to get my model later if you want it. If I remember the model # is stamped on the cowl. Not on a sticker. What parts are you looking for? Sometimes it is easier to trace the model number from parts that work for it.


----------



## Kevin Bedard (May 10, 2018)

Hi. The model number from your Cub engine would be great! Specifically, I need to replace the ignition coil. I purchased one based on a guess, but there's no spark. The coil that came off this engine has only "04 32" on it, and I'm guessing at the 0 because there's a scratch thru it. Could be a 3 or an 8 just as easily.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

That is a Kohler CV15-41535 engine .
It will either have 2 AC wires,from the stator,which requires a rectifier/regulator,.OR it will have one AC,for the lights,and one DC for charging the battery,which will either connect to a regulator,somewhere on the tractor,...usually near the dash,or the battery,or it will have a diode,to regulate it.


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

i agree with Jhngardner on the model # for a 15hp, mine is a 12.5 model #CV12.5S

I remember I had to put a coil on mine a while back: 
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/carb-cleaning-nightmare.25547/#post-180174


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

I don't-
Look at the oil filter mount.
http://www.partstree.com/parts/kohl...-mtd-15hp-11-2kw/oil-pan-lubrication-3-27-75/

Maybe if the OP provided the Model# of the tractor, one can find the engine that came with it.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, Mr. Kapaun,perhaps you should READ the part where the OP said the sticker,for the model # was missing>
Presumably, the tractor it came off from,is no longer available.
Given that,it IS a CV15 engine,...the last 5 numbers are serial numbers,of the CLOSEST match to his engine.
The only problem with trying to identify it,by its oil filter,is that THOSE are chosen by whomever buys,and uses the base engine.
Since it was from a different tractor,the point is moot.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

And maybe you should read the part where YOU said-
"That is a Kohler CV15-41535 engine"

It's obviously NOT that spec#.

Keep trying-


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Easy fella's.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

"other guy" called ME out by name.
"other guy" presumes BOTH stickers are missing when that is unknown.
"other guy" probably doesn't realize all CV15's have a spec# starting with 41.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I used that engine as a reference for his engine.....and it DOES have a number starting with 41xxx.
As for "presuming" the second number was missing,the op didn't mention whether he had it,or not.
By the way,yes I know the cv15's start with 41,and the one I posted is a BASIC model,....in other words,the main features are the same on all of them.
By using that,he can figure out the exact spec #.
Now,I'm here to try to help HIM,...not argue with you,or anyone,about whether it's the EXACT engine,or spec #.
General info,is all he needed.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

G'day JohnG -- good to see you back online.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

https://www.partstree.com/parts/koh...2kw/oil-pan-lubrication-cont-3-27-39-tp-2351/


----------



## Kevin Bedard (May 10, 2018)

I finally was able to decipher the faded Yard Machines sticker. The tractor model number was 135X694G401. I can find various parts lists and manuals, but nothing that says what engine came with it. I have verified it is a 15 hp, but that's all so far. I'm going to assume it's the CV15. Thank you all for your input.


----------

